# www.onhoops.com



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Are there many here that read the www.onhoops.com website, that "passed away" in 2001? It had a lot of entertaining basketball analysis, especially in the first years (from 1995). Am I the only one that miss this site?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i miss hoopstv SO much. never read onhoops though.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I miss NBATALK.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> I miss NBATALK.com


Greatest website ever


----------



## madtownjad (Oct 12, 2006)

man that was a great site. some of the best analysis i've read. it was also funny and entertaining too. but it was shut down due to lack of funds. too bad.. but at least bill simmons is a huge nba fan and he writes funny stuff.


----------

